# Which Bureau of Immigration Office did you have less hassle?



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

I know on my trips to Philippines I hated going to Pasay, Makati, or any other offices near. I dread going all the way there then they hold your passport for 24-48 hours.


I did like going to the one in Santa Rosa Laguna even though it takes me approximately 1 hour travel from Las Pinas to Festival Mall then Van to Santa Rosa. I got in and got out usually within 1 1/2 - 2 hours with passport and receipt in hand.


I have read about the 2 month extension how much does that cost I believe it is around P5K pesos correct?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

There is no need to go to any of them yourself. It's a time consuming hassle that is not necessary.
Use a reputable travel agency in Manila to do the legwork for you. Back when I use to have to renew or extend the visa, I used Swagman Travel without any difficultly at all.

You still do not have your passport till its stamped and done but no matter. A good travel agency should charge you under $10.00 for the service and rather than hassling going to immigration, they are doing it for you while you are out doing what you want to do. Only caution I would have is to not use small, unknown travel agency.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hello,

The agency will need to know my information, also the immigration will need copies of your passport, id, and entrance. So either way will be hasssle. Then will need to give the immigration the 3k-3,500 php to renew each month or for 2 months.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

You don't get it.....rather do all that at an agency in 10-15 min than at Immigration and wait hours....that agency hassle I could live with.


----------



## cream (Jul 2, 2014)

I have never heard of any agency charging a reasonable fee to renew and have asked a few over the years. Certainly not as low as $10 or 400 pesos even like ten years ago Somebody I know who used to charge 700 to do it in Cebu has now increased their charges to over 1000. But even 700 was too much for me to consider having an extension done by a 3rd party. I can think of plenty of better ways to spend 700 or 1000 pesos than giving it to some other foreigner to perform a perfunctory straightforward task that a Filipino would probably be willing to do for 200 plus fare. But of course foreigners will never accept Filipino revenues and profit margins. They will want more like 1000 minimum to do an extension for somebody. 

getting extensions is not difficult or time consuming and has in fact improved a great deal over the years. Cebu used to be close to 2 hours, then they got it down to under an hour and now it is usually about 40 minutes. Cagayan de Oro used to take a long time as well, over 2 hours but they have improved also and it is down to one hour now there too. My best was Bacolod, in 2011 when I was out of there an amazing 8 minutes after I submitted the form. Who wants to give some foreigner or an agency five or ten times what a waitress in a restaurant might be getting for a days' work, a 10-12 hour shift?

if anybody can find anybody online that charges less than 1000 to get an extension done, then I would be interested. As I don't think there is anybody or hardly anybody who is charging less than that. THere is no way I am giving anybody 1000 just to get on a motorbike and drive to a BoI office and be out of there in less than an hour when I can do it myself just as easily as them.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

The best BI office that I have found is the Olongapo City one. Staff is always courteous and quick. Zero hassle, no extra fees other than the ones listed on the BI web site. Average processing time for me has been between 10-15 minutes. The longest wait was 30 minutes.

I do not understand why they would need to hold your passport overnight to stamp it. I would imagine that some of the smaller offices are similar to Olongapo.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

jon1 said:


> The best BI office that I have found is the Olongapo City one. Staff is always courteous and quick. Zero hassle, no extra fees other than the ones listed on the BI web site. Average processing time for me has been between 10-15 minutes. The longest wait was 30 minutes.
> 
> I do not understand why they would need to hold your passport overnight to stamp it. I would imagine that some of the smaller offices are similar to Olongapo.


I second what Jon says. Too bad the other offices are as good. I did my first extensions at Sta Rosa and they were fine. Never more than 1 hour. Small office with good air con.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

jon1 said:


> The best BI office that I have found is the Olongapo City one. Staff is always courteous and quick. Zero hassle, no extra fees other than the ones listed on the BI web site. Average processing time for me has been between 10-15 minutes. The longest wait was 30 minutes.
> 
> I do not understand why they would need to hold your passport overnight to stamp it. I would imagine that some of the smaller offices are similar to Olongapo.


For me back then, the passports were held or gone overnight simply because the travel agency was so extremely busy with tasks other than just immigration issues. So they had an agent drop off any and all passports in the morning and get them back the next morning when they went over there again. This was as the main immigration office in Manila.
Never bothered me as I didn't need the passport during an overnight anyway. Just freed me up to go places and one less thing to worry about having to do.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

I use a travel agent very near my home. They charge 300 pesos for their services. I drop the passport off early in the morning and pick it up in the evening the same day.


----------



## cream (Jul 2, 2014)

Phil_expat said:


> I use a travel agent very near my home. They charge 300 pesos for their services. I drop the passport off early in the morning and pick it up in the evening the same day.


I have never seen anyone in Cebu offering an extension fee as low as that. One guy I met claimed he had an agent in Cebu city that would do it for 500. But every time I have actually walked into any travel agents office and asked them if they do it, most don't, but those that do want 1000.

300-400 is about the right fee to charge. 200 for the Filipino who does it, which is a very good wage for two hours 'work'. And a bit on top of that for the agency.

it looks like I will get my first extension on my visit coming up will be in Olongapo where I have never got an extension before, I will be staying in Baretto, I might be tempted to get an agent there to do it IF their fee is as low as 300-400 but there is no way I would want to pay any more than that. I will be going into Olongapo town anyway at some point. Just what would be so difficult about driving a motorbike into town, going into this office, filling in a form, and waiting for about 20 minutes for my stamp. Plus I'd like to try a new BoI office to add to the 8-10 or so where I have already got an extension. 

I would not be concerned if an agency kept my passport overnight, as I almost never use my passport in the Philippines. Unlike in Thailand and Malaysia, foreigners are not compelled to show their passports every time they check into a hotel. Certainly in Thailand, foreigners are supposed to carry their passport around with them at all times. THat is not the case, in the Philippines. I have never been asked to produce my passport once, in the Philippines, in any situation, like by a cop at a road block. They only ever ask to see your driving license and registration. They never ask to see your passport.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

I agree with CREAM here.... I can not see giving my money to any foreigner to do my extension... I got trust issues the extension is high as it is. I can use that P1000 to last me close to 1 week honestly.




cream said:


> I have never heard of any agency charging a reasonable fee to renew and have asked a few over the years. Certainly not as low as $10 or 400 pesos even like ten years ago Somebody I know who used to charge 700 to do it in Cebu has now increased their charges to over 1000. But even 700 was too much for me to consider having an extension done by a 3rd party. I can think of plenty of better ways to spend 700 or 1000 pesos than giving it to some other foreigner to perform a perfunctory straightforward task that a Filipino would probably be willing to do for 200 plus fare. But of course foreigners will never accept Filipino revenues and profit margins. They will want more like 1000 minimum to do an extension for somebody.
> 
> getting extensions is not difficult or time consuming and has in fact improved a great deal over the years. Cebu used to be close to 2 hours, then they got it down to under an hour and now it is usually about 40 minutes. Cagayan de Oro used to take a long time as well, over 2 hours but they have improved also and it is down to one hour now there too. My best was Bacolod, in 2011 when I was out of there an amazing 8 minutes after I submitted the form. Who wants to give some foreigner or an agency five or ten times what a waitress in a restaurant might be getting for a days' work, a 10-12 hour shift?
> 
> if anybody can find anybody online that charges less than 1000 to get an extension done, then I would be interested. As I don't think there is anybody or hardly anybody who is charging less than that. THere is no way I am giving anybody 1000 just to get on a motorbike and drive to a BoI office and be out of there in less than an hour when I can do it myself just as easily as them.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Visa Extensions*



jdavis10 said:


> I agree with CREAM here.... I can not see giving my money to any foreigner to do my extension... I got trust issues the extension is high as it is. I can use that P1000 to last me close to 1 week honestly.





cream said:


> I have never seen anyone in Cebu offering an extension fee as low as that. One guy I met claimed he had an agent in Cebu city that would do it for 500. But every time I have actually walked into any travel agents office and asked them if they do it, most don't, but those that do want 1000.
> 
> 300-400 is about the right fee to charge. 200 for the Filipino who does it, which is a very good wage for two hours 'work'. And a bit on top of that for the agency.
> 
> ...


I think we all have serious trust issues coming here and that is a good, healthy thing.
You'll find out soon enough if doing the visa extensions yourself is something you want to keep messing with or not.
In a way, doing that as well as banking and other chores yourselves gives ya a chance to get out and visit with locals and other expats alike and that can be useful as well as fun.

Cream, you're going to enjoy living over there by or in Brgy Barretto. Blue Rock resort and other places are great for not only relaxing but also picking up useful information.
Be sure to visit with Johan at Johan's dive shop. He's one of the nicest guys you'll run into and has lots of experience and info.
Also, when you decide to venture on-base, be sure to enjoy a good dinner at Vasco's over by Cubi Point...


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

cream said:


> I would not be concerned if an agency kept my passport overnight, as I almost never use my passport in the Philippines. Unlike in Thailand and Malaysia, foreigners are not compelled to show their passports every time they check into a hotel. Certainly in Thailand, foreigners are supposed to carry their passport around with them at all times. THat is not the case, in the Philippines. I have never been asked to produce my passport once, in the Philippines, in any situation, like by a cop at a road block. They only ever ask to see your driving license and registration. They never ask to see your passport.



Unlike previous trips, last trip a couple weeks ago each hotel wanted to scan my passport. Is that a new thing? Prior I would show my US drivers license and it was ok.

Otherwise my passport is never on me and never been requested.

Another thing I noticed is on previous trips they'd want to see ID with my credit card and this time nobody asked. I think I like it better the old way.

If there was some "official" policy change it happened since last Jan.


----------



## cream (Jul 2, 2014)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Unlike previous trips, last trip a couple weeks ago each hotel wanted to scan my passport. Is that a new thing? Prior I would show my US drivers license and it was ok.
> 
> .



I spend 100 plus days in the Philippines each year staying in hotels, usually at the lower end of the market and I cannot recall even once anybody asking to see my passport. Whereas in Thailand and Malaysia they ALWAYS ask for it every time. I'm never asked for any kind of ID at all at any hotel or pension house check in. Even when you hire a motorbike and they have a very good reason indeed to if not keep your passport as a deposit, then at least scan it so they know your identity, they do not always ask for your passport. 

in Thailand foreigners are supposed to carry their passport with them at all times, though in practice not everybody does and they just take care to have a photocopy with them. A few times I've been stopped at roadblocks in Tha-Burmese border areas on buses and on a motorbike alike and been asked for my passport, that has never happened to me in the Philippines. Once, in Sarawak, Malaysia I was a passenger in a car that was stopped at a roadblock and was unable to produce my passport. I had left it at my hosts house, who was driving the car I was in. The cops detained me - although they did not put me in a cell, they just took me back to the police station and I had to wait there for my friend to drive back to her house, and pick up the passport for them to see. That would just not happen in the Philippines.


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

Obviously I am not close to most of you but the IloIlo office is quite efficient, do it myself, 100P each way for the van, half hour in the office, now in my shorts with the new regs lol. Combine it with an overnight to do some shopping for food not available in San Jose and all is good. Being retired I don't find it a big inconvenience, good excuse to go to the big city once in a while.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

I did in the past get my extension at Angeles Philippine immigrations. It was near my home in Angeles and since I woke very early in the morning I usually was the only one there and was out in no time at all. I could have left my engine running on my scooter! Unfortunately they moved to Clark (farther from my home) and a trike is not allowed! I now use the travel agency that is only a few blocks away and yes they do charge 300 pesos!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Phil_expat said:


> I did in the past get my extension at Angeles Philippine immigrations. It was near my home in Angeles and since I woke very early in the morning I usually was the only one there and was out in no time at all. I could have left my engine running on my scooter! Unfortunately they moved to Clark (farther from my home) and a trike is not allowed! I now use the travel agency that is only a few blocks away and yes they do charge 300 pesos!


Yea that was an easy place to get to. Like me, you must be driving a trike and their silly restrictions at Clark make things difficult all the way around. If allowed inside I'd like to hit the duty free stores again. But no way am I taking the sidecar off all the time.

Correct, P300 for the visa service charge is bout right. Anyone paying more that P450 is being taken advantage of. My wife's cousin owns a travel agency in Balibago and charges only P325.00 to do a visa extension run to immigration..


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> My wife's cousin owns a travel agency in Balibago and charges only P325.00 to do a visa extension run to immigration..


She should by some ad space on here haha!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

cvgtpc1 said:


> She should by some ad space on here haha!


Eeh, doubt she would spend the money. Actually she gets a fair amount of business and truly enjoys the work.
Sure glad my days of renewing visas are over though. Lots better to take the kids to the mall with that money or do something else thats fun..


----------



## Geomars (Sep 11, 2014)

*Bacoor office*

Can you tell me the address and phone number of the nearest
Bureau of Immigration in Bacoor. Thank you


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Just got my first extension to my tourist visa this AM in Butuan City.

Got there just after 9 AM, one other expat was just behind me on the stairs, he had to fill in his form, I had mine prefilled in. 

We were the only ones there, I was served right away and was all finished in 10 minutes. Had a nice helpful talk with one clerk about ACR I card while the other was putting my data into the computer.

Found out that I can get it there but takes 2 months to come back. Was also told that I can start the process there and then pick it up in Manila in about a week.

Two more expats arrived while I was being served, so expect that they had a short wait to get finished.

Helpful, pleasant and quick service.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Manitoba said:


> Just got my first extension to my tourist visa this AM in Butuan City.
> 
> Got there just after 9 AM, one other expat was just behind me on the stairs, he had to fill in his form, I had mine prefilled in.
> 
> ...


Butuan is great office. My ex wifes cousin runs it.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> Butuan is great office. My ex wifes cousin runs it.


Bacolod City's is great! Friendly staff and I've never had to wait more than a few minutes.


----------



## SublationUSAF (May 29, 2014)

Ive done stuff at Cebu office inside J centre. There is Allure and Orchard hotels within walking distance(Allure is better but Orchard is closer).

The mall opens at 10 but at 8 am you can walk around the side to get access to the office. Almost no one is there first thing in the morning so it is easy to get your paperwork in first and be done in just an hour or two. 

The office at SM north in manila is also pretty easy to use. And these offices are full service. They process everything full service. 

J centre in Cebu you can go down to the jeep terminal and NBI can pull your arrest record (if you're changing from probationary to permanent.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

overmyer said:


> Bacolod City's is great! Friendly staff and I've never had to wait more than a few minutes.


Olongapo is quick,,maurice at window is half american...good guy.


----------



## cream (Jul 2, 2014)

each of the Filipino BoI offices I have attended over the years have improved their times, They have realised that the quicker they do it, the more money they will make.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Just did my second extension and apply for ACR as well as the new process for foreigner registration.

Was in and out of the Butuan office complete in 40 minutes. Went in first thing in the morning.

There was one guy ahead of me and he was waiting for one BI person who was a little late this AM. The other person processed my paperwork as far as she could and the other guy and I had a 5 minute chat waiting for the head person to get in. He was served and out (3rd extension) and then my paperwork was processed.


----------



## SublationUSAF (May 29, 2014)

Cebu. J centre mall. In and out. Not crowded. Been there 4 times.


----------



## mrcurtis08 (Nov 17, 2012)

Swagman travel still does it for a reasonable fee -I think I paid about PHP 400. Now, though, I go to the satellite BoI office at SM North Edsa in Quezon City. There's usually not more that 2-3 customers there and it takes about an hour. Since its in a big mall, I just grab lunch or wander around. Not a bad deal if you're anywhere near there


----------

